# Do you need to take your children with you when you go and register for your NIE?



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

:confused2::confused2::confused2:

We are coming over in April to do our admin for our house (keys, tenancy agreement, NIE, receive freight and buy a car) 

do you have to take your children to the police station to get their NIE? 

Sam


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

TheHendersons said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> We are coming over in April to do our admin for our house (keys, tenancy agreement, NIE, receive freight and buy a car)
> 
> ...


Initially, we didn't take our kids, but we were told at the ayuntamiento that they had to be done as well. We needed them to have NIE's for the reciprocal health cover, so it did make sense to do it.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

We had to make two trips to get the NIE and we had our daughter with us both times.

1. To take the forms we had filled in to the police station (they then send you an appointment to get the NIE).

2. To show them we had paid the fee at a bank and to collect the certificate (this appointment was provided to us through the post).

At both appointments they checked our daughter's passport and birth certificate so it was just as well she was there.

However, it seems from the NIE sticky that different police stations have different procedures, I would phone and ask.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. Will make 2 trips, one with the little one. 

Also, how do you pay the fee at the bank before you go for your appointment? 

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

TheHendersons said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Will make 2 trips, one with the little one.
> 
> Also, how do you pay the fee at the bank before you go for your appointment?
> 
> Thanks for all the info!


Hi, they send a form out with the appointment documents which you just take to the bank. You pay the bank they stamp the form. You then take the form to the appointment and they issue the number.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you know if it usually takes long to get an appointment? Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The procedure is completely different from area to area, ah well that is Spain


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha ok will head to the police station anyway and see how we get on. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheHendersons said:


> Haha ok will head to the police station anyway and see how we get on. Thanks for your help!



If you're in the AldT area, you need to go to the National Police station/extranjero office in Málaga

Jo xxx


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

TheHendersons said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> We are coming over in April to do our admin for our house (keys, tenancy agreement, NIE, receive freight and buy a car)
> 
> ...


hi there,
yes your children do have to be present,generally you need their passports,birth certificates and a photo,the procedure is normally straight forward.

all the best
Rob.


----------



## mrs-mop (Mar 24, 2011)

Where are you heading to in Spain? We are in the Alicante region and a friend got his all done in a few hours! x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrs-mop said:


> Where are you heading to in Spain? We are in the Alicante region and a friend got his all done in a few hours! x


the thing is, it will vary from town to town - and yes, it is straightforward once you get there, but at some offices you have to make an appointment, at some you don't; at some there is a long wait for an appointment, at some there isn't; at some you get your NIE etc. immediately, at some it takes a few days, and at some it apparently takes weeks.

the only thing that is consistent, is that for the NIE & registering as resident, everyone involved needs to be present at the _oficina de extranjeros_ including children & even babies

if you're not resident then the kids don't need a NIE - so don't need to go - but if you are then they do, to sign the resident list - I have heard of kids as young as 5 signing for themselves


----------

